# Wann kommt eine neue Gentooversion?

## Sn@ke

Hallo,

gibt es schon Informationen zum Erscheinungstermin einer neuen Gentooversion und eine Liste aller Neuerungen?

Ich hab jetzt schon etwas länger nicht mehr hier reingeschaut und deswegen wohl den Überblick verlorgen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

mfg snake

mod-edit: verschoben Deutsches Forum (German) >> Diskussionsforum --slick

----------

## Mr_Maniac

"Versionen" gibt es nur bei der LiveCD oder dem Profil...

Ansonsten ist Gentoo Versions-los...

----------

## Lockheed

Dieses Jahr wurde aufgrund von Qualitätsmanagment die Anzahl der Live-CD Releases auf 2/Jahr zurückgeschraubt. Das heißt mit einer 2006.0 kann du wahrscheinlich erst Anfang 2006 rechnen. Ansonsten schadets nicht zwischendurch mal ein neues BaseLayout zu emergen, da ich das noch am ehersten als  "Gentoo-Version" bezeichnen würde.

----------

## Sn@ke

yup, die live-cds mein ich. wollte nämlich evtl. auf nem zweitrechner auch gentoo installieren, aber abwarten, bis die neuste "version" kommt.

ich mein nämlich irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, dass die nächste gentoo-livecd mit einem grafischen installer ausgerüstet wird und standardmäßig einen grubsplash sowie fbsplash installiert (wenn man es denn möchte). gibt es schon sowas wie eine feature-list?

mit "versionslos" meint ihr bestimmt, dass wenn man die pakete regekmäßig auf den aktuellsten stand hält, man immer ein aktuelles gentoo hat, versteh ich das richtig?

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> Ansonsten schadets nicht zwischendurch mal ein neues BaseLayout zu emergen, da ich das noch am ehersten als "Gentoo-Version" bezeichnen würde.

 

wie meinst du das?

----------

## Lockheed

Naja wie gesagt, auf die LiveCDs wirst du wohl noch ein bisschen warten müssen. 

Bezüglich dem Gentoo Installer kannst du mal hier nachsehen:

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/

 

Glaub nicht, dass der schon soweit ist, um in der nächsten LiveCD standardmäßig dabei zu sein...

Das Baselayout beinhaltet eine Reihe von Systemprogrammen, Konfigurationsdateien usw..., ein regelmäßig 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge system

 

und eine regelmäßige Kernelaktualisierung sollte also nicht schaden, um dein Basissystem aktuell zu halten.

Aber bedenke, never change a running system  :Smile: 

----------

## Sn@ke

jo, so sieht ganz hübsch aus der neue installer  :Wink: 

also, kann man nicht sein gentoosystem am schnellsten damit updaten?

```
emerge sync

emerge world

```

ich meins so in erinnerung zu haben^^

bitte verbessert mich, falls es falsch ist.

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> jo, so sieht ganz hübsch aus der neue installer 
> 
> also, kann man nicht sein gentoosystem am schnellsten damit updaten?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
emerge sync

emerge -uDN world
```

bzw (wenn nur das eigentliche System aktualsiert werden soll)

```
emerge sync

emerge -uD system
```

Alles in allem macht es aber wenig Sinn, mit dem Installieren auf eine "neue Version" zu warten. Dein Gentoo ist aktuell, wenn Du obige Befehle ausgeführt hast. Ob Du die Installation nun vom 1.4 Release oder von 2007.1 machst ist dabei eigentlich völlig egal. Am Ende der Installation hast Du immer ein "brandneues" System.   :Smile: 

----------

## Sn@ke

danke für den hinweis.

kannst du mir auch sagen, wo ich nachlesen kann, welche befehle was bewirken?

ich mein ich hab immer "emerge world -Dua" gemacht, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

befehlsübersicht: man emerge

emerge sync && emerge -utDav world sollten reichen!

emerge system merged die systempakete neu. inwiefern das für die aktualität des systems gut sein soll versteh ich nicht. es sei denn man hat "grundlegende" useflags neu eingebaut (zB nptl und möchte wirklich von grund auf sein system neu bauen).

aber ansonsten bist du mit den 2 befehlen oben (kombiniert in einen) gut aktuell...

cheers

----------

## Lockheed

@_hephaistos_

Ich glaub es is klar, dass man vor 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge system 

 

ein

 *Quote:*   

> emerge sync

 

machen sollte und dann bringts sehr wohl was...

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin, *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> emerge system merged die systempakete neu. inwiefern das für die aktualität des systems gut sein soll versteh ich nicht.

 Das ist so nicht richtig. emerge system merged genauso wie emerge world, aber eben nur für die System-Pakete. Als Beispiel:

Wenn ein emerge world -pv sagt des es man-pages, baselayout, k3b und amarok updaten will dann wird ein emerge system -pv dir sagen des es "nur" die man-pages und das baselayout updaten wird.

Ich denke du hast es mit emerge system/world -e bzw emerge system/world -N verwechselt.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## _hephaistos_

naja, aber dann kommst eh mit einem emerge -utDav world aus.

das updated dann systempakete und andere...

oder nicht?

cheers

----------

## Kuhrscher

Sicher,

aber mancheiner will vielleicht einfach nur das "rohe" System aktualisieren und so alle sicherheitsrelvanten Änderungen von Systemdienste usw mitnehmen, aber die ganzen zusätzlichen Programme so lassen wie sie sind. Never change a running system...  :Wink: 

Ich hab das selber aber auch noch nie so gemacht...Last edited by Kuhrscher on Sat Nov 12, 2005 4:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

ok - dachte schon, ich hab da was übersehen.

aber zu einem systemupdate gehört bei mir einfach ALLES dazu  :Wink: 

cheers

----------

## Lockheed

Dann is es ja kein Systemupdate mehr, sondern ein komplettes... hm... fällt jemandem ein passender Begriff für "ganzes System mit allen installierten Programmen"-Update ein?  :Wink: 

----------

## Hilefoks

world

----------

## Lockheed

 *Quote:*   

> world

 

und das versteht ein Gentoo-Einsteiger?

----------

## _hephaistos_

wir sollten ein gentoo-wörterbuch anlegen...

ich versteh unter systemupdate eben was anderes als ihr. [ich fühl mich ausgestossen und unverstanden ;-(]

cheers

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> wir sollten ein gentoo-wörterbuch anlegen...
> 
> ich versteh unter systemupdate eben was anderes als ihr. [ich fühl mich ausgestossen und unverstanden ;-(]
> 
> cheers

 

Du hast mein volles Mitgefühl  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> yup, die live-cds mein ich. wollte nämlich evtl. auf nem zweitrechner auch gentoo installieren, aber abwarten, bis die neuste "version" kommt.
> 
> 

 

ich sehe nicht, was für ein Sinn das Warten hat, außer wenn der Rechner sowas von neu ist, dass nur die neuste LiveCD Treiber dafür hat, sonst macht es keinen Sinn, ich installiere meine Rechner immer noch mit den LiveCDs von 2004 und es funktioniert immer sehr gut.

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mit "versionslos" meint ihr bestimmt, dass wenn man die pakete regekmäßig auf den aktuellsten stand hält, man immer ein aktuelles gentoo hat, versteh ich das richtig?
> 
> 

 

Mit Versionslos meinen wir folgendes: Bsp SuSE. SuSE ist eine Distribution mit versionen, d.h. es gibt einen Tag, an dem eine neue SuSE Version herausgegeben wird, wie z.b. 9.3 und es gibt eine Liste von Featurs und Pakete für diese Liste. Um was neues zu bekommen, muss man a) selber installieren oder b) auf die nächste Version warten.

Gentoo kennt keine Versionen, weil Gentoo alles selber baut, so kannst du als Anwender, sofern keine Konflikte entstehen, die Version eines Paketes installieren, die du willst, muss nicht die neuste sein. D.h. kein Gentoo System ist gleich wie das andere, weil das System vom Benutzer bestimmt wird, wie kann man da also von Versionen reden, wenn es keinen "gemeinsamen Nenner" gibt?

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

>  *Lockheed wrote:*   Ansonsten schadets nicht zwischendurch mal ein neues BaseLayout zu emergen, da ich das noch am ehersten als "Gentoo-Version" bezeichnen würde. 
> 
> wie meinst du das?

 

Wie ich sagte, man kann als Benutzer die Version installieren, die man möchte, muss nicht unbedingt die aktuelle stable oder die neuste von allen sein. Aber Gentoo sorgt auch im Prinzip dafür, dass du kein Paket installierst, das Konflikte verursacht. Was man deswegen am ehesten als eine Gentoo Version bezeichnen kann, ist das Portage-Profile, denn das Portage-Profile stellt die minimalen Voraussetzungen für den Bau eines Gentoo Systems dar, wir z.b. welche  GCC Version mind. installiert werden muss, welche Pakete per default (hard)maskiert sind, welche USE Flags jetzt standardmäßig gesetzt und ungesetzt sind, usw. Das Portage-Profile beeinflusst das System und sowas könnte man als die Gentoo Version betrachten.

Bzgl. BaseLayout siehe unten.

edit: Namen verwechselt   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Lockheed

@pablo_supertux

Bzgl. Baselayout ganz meine Meinung...

----------

## mrsteven

@pablo_supertux: Ich dachte immer für die von dir beschriebenen Aufgaben wäre das Portage-Profil zuständig (/etc/make.profile). Kann es sein, dass du da was verwechselst, oder bin ich das?

----------

## Earthwings

sys-apps/baselayout kümmert sich um den Teil des Startvorgangs zwischen Laden des Kernels und Login-Prompt, besteht zum großen Teil also aus Init Skripten und dafür benötigte Tools. Standardeinstellungen zur Paketauswahl und USE Flags werden vom Profil gesetzt, dass per emerge --sync aktualisiert und über /etc/make.profile gesetzt wird.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> @pablo_supertux: Ich dachte immer für die von dir beschriebenen Aufgaben wäre das Portage-Profil zuständig (/etc/make.profile). Kann es sein, dass du da was verwechselst, oder bin ich das?

 

ach ja stimmt, ich hab was verwechselt, das Portage-Profile hatte ich die ganze Zeit im Kopf.    :Embarassed: 

edit: hab's oben korrigiert

----------

## Sn@ke

hi,

danke für die vielen antworten!

jetzt hab ich erstmal wieder was zu tun  :Very Happy: 

bei meinem akutellen system sind schon so einige pakete veraltet...

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *Sn@ke wrote:*   yup, die live-cds mein ich. wollte nämlich evtl. auf nem zweitrechner auch gentoo installieren, aber abwarten, bis die neuste "version" kommt.
> 
>  
> 
> ich sehe nicht, was für ein Sinn das Warten hat, außer wenn der Rechner sowas von neu ist, dass nur die neuste LiveCD Treiber dafür hat, sonst macht es keinen Sinn, ich installiere meine Rechner immer noch mit den LiveCDs von 2004 und es funktioniert immer sehr gut.

 

jo, der neue pc wird so ziemlich die aktuellsten komponenten bekommen, die es im moment gibt. könnte durchaus möglich sein, dass die "alte" livecd dann nicht die komplette hardware erkennt...

was kann ich in einem solchen fall am besten tun? auf eine neue version abwarten, oder gibt es auch andere möglichkeiten?

----------

## theche

der kernel ist für die hardware zuständig, an selbigem musst du feilen sollte was nicht passen.

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> jo, der neue pc wird so ziemlich die aktuellsten komponenten bekommen, die es im moment gibt. könnte durchaus möglich sein, dass die "alte" livecd dann nicht die komplette hardware erkennt...
> 
> was kann ich in einem solchen fall am besten tun? auf eine neue version abwarten, oder gibt es auch andere möglichkeiten?

 

Naja, solange die wesentlichen Komponenten erkannt werden, sollte das nichts machen. Eigentlich müssen ja nur die Laufwerke korrekt angesprochen werden und das Netzwerk gehen. Alles andere kannst Du dann ja nach der Installation regeln...

----------

